# Logged-out every 5 minutes?



## matticus (16 Dec 2021)

Seems to be new this week.

I'm very often having to login twice in 10 minutes. Windows PC


----------



## fossyant (16 Dec 2021)

Have you been a naughty boy ? It's a feature for bad people that's built into the forum !


----------



## Bike Tyson (16 Dec 2021)

matticus said:


> Seems to be new this week.
> 
> I'm very often having to login twice in 10 minutes. Windows PC



On Chrome browser I tick "keep me logged in" when logging in.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Dec 2021)

fossyant said:


> Have you been a naughty boy ? It's a feature for bad people that's built into the forum !


Of all the people I would have thought, I'm surprised @matticus has been so very bad. It's always the quiet ones.


----------



## Scoosh (16 Dec 2021)

Have you tried clearing the cache* ? It's usually the first thing to try. 

* This varies depending on what web browser you are using. If using Firefox it's in Options - Privacy & Security - Cookies & Site Data. In Google it's Settings – Privacy and Security – Clear Browsing data.

If you have the option it is only the cache that wants clearing - if cookies and site data are cleared then the computer will forget your preferences for sites you've visited.


----------



## matticus (16 Dec 2021)

testing


----------



## matticus (16 Dec 2021)

So I have done NOTHING different since this morning ... and the issue has disappeared!
But I'm not so sure it won't return tomorrow.

And @Dogtrousers can do one, just so we're clear ...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Dec 2021)

Quick



Spoiler: He won’t notice this



@Pat "5mph" log him back out


----------



## Jody (17 Dec 2021)

I have the same issue and only on my work and home desktop. 

Started a few weeks ago


----------



## matticus (17 Dec 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Quick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Dec 2021)




----------



## matticus (17 Dec 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> View attachment 622615


No.
Seems the problem has left the building.👍

Thanks for asking!


----------



## matticus (22 Dec 2021)

It's back. 🤦‍♀️ 

Oh well, at least the days are getting longer ...


----------

